# Live Oak Landing



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if live oak on tensaw river is open to the public yet. I use to go up there all the time as a kid and loved it. Was disappointed when they closed it.


----------



## bigfella (Oct 31, 2011)

it was still closed at the end of january. did see a marine police boat about to launch but that was it.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Still closed (it is private property and the owners do not have it open to the public). There is an effort by the Baldwin County Commission to try to purchase it and open back to the public, but funding is an issue.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what it cost to camp at hubbards landing on tensaw. Would like to go up there for a weekend. Tried calling a couple times but no answer.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*tensaw*

last year it was 5 dollars to launch at Hubbards. Been five dollars for as long as I can remember. I mostly launch there because of numerous lakes close by.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

update on Live Oak

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/03/baldwin_county_set_to_drop_bid.html


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

anybody ever put in at holly creek? we had a camp right up the road from there and put in a lot and go up the river fishing...wolf gut...bear creek..etc..just wondering who all fishes around there..also its been $5 to launch there ever since i can remember


----------

